# Where to get feral pigeons



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

My first pigeon recently passed away. It is very sad, and I miss her very much! I really want another pigeon. She was a feral pigeon, that fell out of her nest. I really can't imagine having a different pigeon but she is gone now and a different pigeon is the only other option. I don't really like the fancy breeds. I would want one that looked exactly like her. She was a dark checkered. I realy love the dark checkered a and out of all the other feral variations and would realy prefer a dark checkered. I have been looking around my neighborhood for another baby feral pigeon squab but I have been having trouble finding any. I have called up like 10 exterminators and wildlife removal services asking if they had any feral pigeon squabs that they removed and were looking to get rid of and they all treated me like I was crazy asking for a pigeon and rudely said no every time. Does anyone know where or how I can get a feral pigeon with the wild feral pigeon preferably a dark checkered. And I am not looking for an untame bird that is terrified of people and has barely had any contact with humans. I am looking for a tame pet pigeon that can be kept indoors.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

well I can imagine exterminators are going to think you're joking or crazy to them it'd be like asking if they removed and rat nests recently because you'd really like a baby rat

I'm not sure the season is right to be finding feral squabs.

You can try local vets or animal shelters. Sometimes people take wild animals to them. or a wild life shelter (shelter - NOT removal people)

Or else find out if there is a breeder with some stock he maybe doesn't want. Not all fancy breeds are 'fancy'

The colour pattern you want is found in every kind of pigeon. Its only the body shape or feather features that might be different.

You definitely want a young one if you want to have a tame pet, but be sure you are prepared to raise it. It may need extra help and feeding depending on the age.

Do not ask me specifics as I have no experience but someone here could help you with that.

Also make sure you have prepared everything the bird may need. I know you are raw from the previous loss and very sad about it, but also remember that it was from your own negligence. You need to remember that a bird is a bird and not a dog. WHat you do and how you do it depends on the needs of teh bird, not your own wants/convenience.

Be prepared also that some pigeons will never like much contact, though they may still bond. I don't know how much research you have done but I suggest you look into/talk to people who have 'pet' pigeons and get their advice on what to expect.

I hope you find what you are looking for adn best of luck


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of research on pigeons. The one is used to have was not too young when I found it so it didn't need as much help feeding as it would if it was younger but I know what to do if it was younger.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Its good that you have done research. In any case if you have any queries feel free to post them here and someone will help you


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*feral pigeon babies*

Are you located in a big city? Sometimes live poultry markets have baby pigeons. Also, you might find pigeons on craigslist under pets or farm and garden.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am located in floral park Long Island near New York city


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*where to get baby pigeons*

Great! Im from long island also. There is a live poultry market called F&D Live poultry at 9402 Liverpool St
Jamaica, NY, 11435 . It is around the corner to the left of the entrance of the Jamaica LIRR train station. There is also another one in queens village where hempstead ave begins on jamacia ave. Zam zam is the name.

F&D has mostly white and i have seen checkered homers there. The problem is you may have to go several times. Before they have them. They will be squeakers/Swabs
Just learning to fly.They will be afraid of you at first but will get used to you. When you pick one out, look closely on their heads for yellow hair like feathers, these are younger.

If you get a swab from here you will be saving him from getting eaten.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> Great! Im from long island also. There is a live poultry market called F&D Live poultry at 9402 Liverpool St
> Jamaica, NY, 11435 . It is around the corner to the left of the entrance of the Jamaica LIRR train station. There is also another one in queens village where hempstead ave begins on jamacia ave. Zam zam is the name.
> 
> F&D has mostly white and i have seen checkered homers there. The problem is you may have to go several times. Before they have them. They will be squeakers/Swabs
> ...


I thought it was only king pigeons that are sold for food not ferals


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*ferals*

Yes king pigeons are eaten. Ferals are domestic pigeons gone wild. A checkered colored feral is a homing pigeon. The ones i spoke of are domestic homing pigeons that are checkered or colored just like the ferals.

Feral Pigeon
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Feral pigeons (Columba livia), also called city doves, city pigeons, or street pigeons, are derived from domestic pigeons that have returned to the wild.[1] The domestic pigeon was originally bred from the wild Rock Dove, which naturally inhabits sea-cliffs and mountains.[2] Rock (i.e., 'wild'), domestic, and feral pigeons are all the same species and will readily interbreed. Feral pigeons find the ledges of buildings to be a substitute for sea cliffs, have become adapted to urban life, and are abundant in towns and cities throughout much of the world.[3]


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> Yes king pigeons are eaten. Ferals are domestic pigeons gone wild. A checkered colored feral is a homing pigeon. The ones i spoke of are domestic homing pigeons that are checkered or colored just like the ferals.
> 
> Feral Pigeon
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



They may be the same species but they can be very different Breeds. With very differnt body shapes, sizes, traits and even temperaments.

While it is true that many lost racers have interbred with ferals it does NOT make ferals equivalent to racers. The chequered pattern can be found in ANY breed of pigeon. Body and head shape + instincts and characteristics can be very different. Just post a pic of a feral in this forum and label it as a racer and you;ll see how quickly people will tell you it is not.

Otherwise I agree with the general idea of your suggestion - go down to the market and see what you find. Whatever people are selling you might find a bird that suits what you want, irrespective of if it is a feral or not.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. A friend found a blue check last night, but he is in California. It has the yellow on its head feathers. The crows chased it to his truck. It was fine last night.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. A friend found a blue check last night, but he is in California. It has the yellow on its head feathers. The crows chased it to his truck. It was fine last night.


 I wish I was him.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess a feral colored racing pigeon would be cool too tout I don't know where to find one


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Check the market that was suggested. And if they don;t have, ask around at the market if any one knows


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*checkered colored pigeons*

This pet shop sells pigeons but they wont be babies. 
Maspeth Pet Shop
7111 Grand Ave
Maspeth, NY 11378

Also, the poultrry market i spoke about before might not have the color you want when you go at first. So you will have to go again when they order new ones. Perhaps, you can call and ask if they have the color you want. To save you the trip.

Perhaps your parents can take you there.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just miss her so much. I was the talk of the town with that pigeon. Everyone knew me for the pigeon. No one in my small town had ever seen anything like it. Me and my friends would walk around town with the pigeon on a leash and every one would see us, it was great. And people who thought of pigeons as rats with wings would change their perspective compleatly. She was one of the best pets I've ever had she was like a dog but smarter! I have gotten letters and messages some from people I don't even know all expressing their sympathy about my pigeon. Now that she is gone I feel empty inside. Almost very day I go all around town looking in all the pigeon roosts in my town and trying to find a baby but to no avail I realy need to find another pigeon.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello again. Spring will come and so will the young ones or if you can afford it, get it through the mail from warmer states or adopt someone's rescued pet. I wish i could help. 
Another thing, someone said to sign up with local shelters as a rescue who may take in pigeons.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

mikis343 said:


> I just miss her so much. I was the talk of the town with that pigeon. Everyone knew me for the pigeon. No one in my small town had ever seen anything like it. Me and my friends would walk around town with the pigeon on a leash and every one would see us, it was great. And people who thought of pigeons as rats with wings would change their perspective compleatly. She was one of the best pets I've ever had she was like a dog but smarter! I have gotten letters and messages some from people I don't even know all expressing their sympathy about my pigeon. Now that she is gone I feel empty inside. Almost very day I go all around town looking in all the pigeon roosts in my town and trying to find a baby but to no avail I realy need to find another pigeon.


you dont need a pigeon, but you need to settle down. Try to put your heart to other aspects like rescuing the pigeons or other things. Try to stop thinking your lovely baby repeatedly. Thinking repeatedly would aggravate your sadness. Calm down yourself for a few days first, and try to do other things to occupy your heart. For catching a feral pigeon, you must understand pigeons are gregarious animal. Living alone and being cooped, they wouldnt be happy and not be their wish. So you must consider their feelings along with your decision.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Well said Hong Kong pigeons


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

mikis343 said:


> I just miss her so much. I was the talk of the town with that pigeon. Everyone knew me for the pigeon. No one in my small town had ever seen anything like it. Me and my friends would walk around town with the pigeon on a leash and every one would see us, it was great. And people who thought of pigeons as rats with wings would change their perspective compleatly. She was one of the best pets I've ever had she was like a dog but smarter! I have gotten letters and messages some from people I don't even know all expressing their sympathy about my pigeon. Now that she is gone I feel empty inside. Almost very day I go all around town looking in all the pigeon roosts in my town and trying to find a baby but to no avail I realy need to find another pigeon.


This response worries me....A LOT.....

I may be misjudging you and misinterpreting what you mean,

But in all honesty it sounds more like you miss being the centre of attention then the bird itself. When people's pets die they usually remember the quiet, cuddly times, or the birds personality, not the reaction they got from others. It reminds me too much of people who buy hamsters as living toys for their kids......disposable living toys, easily replaced when they die.....

If the bird was not comfortable with a diaper, I can imagine they were pretty uncomfortable with a harness and leash.

You don't NEED another pigeon. You WANT one. I agree you need to take a deep breath and take a good look at what you want and how that will affect the bird. These birds can live up to 15 years or more. They eventually mature and will want a mate. They can be healthy but they can also come down with some pretty life threatening sicknesses, which will mean investing in medicines, and PROPERLY giving it to them, without aspirating them or causing more harm. It means worming them, giivng them probiotics, watching for signs of illness or injury and being able to identify what might be the problem.

I have no idea how old you are, if you are used to animals or not, but this is a serious commitment you are talking about, not something that can be put aside when the novelty wears off.

I'm not saying you did not love that bird, or want the best for her. I am just saying to step back and seriously think about what you are and aren't prepared to do in the long long run that if a pigeons life, because whenever you take an animal in you have their lives in the palm of your hand.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Well said!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> *I have no idea how old you are*, if you are used to animals or not, but this is a serious commitment you are talking about, not something that can be put aside when the novelty wears off.
> 
> I'm not saying you did not love that bird, or want the best for her. I am just saying to step back and seriously think about what you are and aren't prepared to do in the long long run that if a pigeons life, because whenever you take an animal in you have their lives in the palm of your hand.


He's 13 ..


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Im sorry if i sounded like i only want another pigeon for the publicity but that is not the case. I do remember the times just me and her but i was just a little embaresed to post them. For example, she would sit on my lap while we were watching tv and she would gently nibble on my hand. And she would walk into the kitchen and she would fly onto the countertop and stand by the cabinet with the penuts in it and stare at me begging me to give her a piece. And the bird didnt love the harness but i could tell she liked the walks more. And yes i know the responsibility it requires i have many animals. Ive been rescueing animals for about 4 years mostly just taking in pets that people can no longer care for and giving them a forever home. I mostly take in reptiles like bearded dragons geckos snakes turtles frogs ect.... But ive also taken in two baby squirrels that were orphaned and were wandering around and aproaching people that had no fear of humans. I gave them into a wildlife rehabilitation center. After providing them with food and water for two days and i also rescued a young robin that had been attacked by a cat or a racoon and had its wing broken and leg bitten off i gave it into a wildlife rehabilitation center after giving it water but it refused to eat. I also cared for a baby sparrow for a few days until it was ready for realease. I also took in a litter of rabbits thats nest had been dug up by some kids and had become sort of a park attraction and had been checked on and even picked up and carried around by kids almost evry day the mother abandoned the six babies and three were taken by racoons i took in the other three and fed them special goats milk (because dairy can give them worms) through a medicine dropper untill they were old enough to be realeased and i realeased them. And yes i am thirteen but i care for these animals all by myself and i realy do think i am ready for a pigeon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think a bird is the best pet for you. You made him wear diaper that didn't even fit, and caused his death. You carry him around with a leash. That isn't a life for a pigeon. And as has already been mentioned, a normal healthy pigeon is not happy being treated like that, and they are also not happy living without other pigeons around. It isn't normal for them. They want to be with others of their kind, and have a mate. It's mean to make a pet of an animal that should be living free, and living as a pigeon. You seem to feel that it is okay to treat a bird the way you want to, rather than treating him like a bird. Capturing a bird that is healthy and can live free is wrong anyway. Leave them to live their life as they should. Get a puppy or kitten.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I don't think a bird is the best pet for you. You made him wear diaper that didn't even fit, and caused his death. *You carry him around with a leash. *That isn't a life for a pigeon. And as has already been mentioned, a normal healthy pigeon is not happy being treated like that, and they are also not happy living without other pigeons around. It isn't normal for them. They want to be with others of their kind, and have a mate. It's mean to make a pet of an animal that should be living free, and living as a pigeon. You seem to feel that it is okay to treat a bird the way you want to, rather than treating him like a bird. Capturing a bird that is healthy and can live free is wrong anyway. Leave them to live their life as they should. Get a puppy or kitten.


I am not callous, but when I saw the sentence highlighted, I had a laughing involuntarily. I never try to imagine a picture in that a pigeon is being leashed (by a string? rope?)


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Aviator harnesses with leashes are a very clever invention for allowing freedom to birds that cannot have it otherwise.

it allows them to fly and see the outside bird while safely contained.

The key phrase here being "cannot have it otherwise"

For a bird who for health/mental reasons cannot be allowed to fly, I see nothing wrong with using a harness.

But it is not fair to make this decision for a healthy bird.

I am glad you have experience with so many rescues. And I say, if you want a pigeon, by all means, get one. i mean we are all here because we love pigeons.

Just make sure that his life is for his benefit not yours.

He will need plenty of space to stretch his wings. If you want to use diapers, fine, many do but find out how to accustom him to them and if he still doesn't like it, stop.
He is going to want company of his own kind. That means getting him a mate.

you need to decide if you want to fly him outside or not and provide the appropriate accomodation. Also if he is flown outside alone, there is always the risk that he will find a mate in the wild and not come back. He may still do that if you give him a mate, but the chances are less.

And please do not go looking for wild birds nests to raid. Rescueing a wild squab is all fine and well if it is in need of rescuing. But taking one withtou cause is stealing his freedom.

Try the meat market and see what you find.

Or better yet, wait keep your ears and contacts open, and wait to a bird that is in need of a home and rehabilitation to come your way


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*feral pigeon*










Heres an idea! Provided your parents give you permission. On trash day look for a old dresser or entertainment center and make a small coop out of that. Then get a pair of pigeons and train the babies to fly around your house and become tame so they eat out of your hand. The parents will also get tamer with patience and time. This way you can enjoy having pigeons a different way. If your friends can also make a minicoop, you can have training tosses where the birds learn how to fly home. Eventually you can have a minirace from several miles away.

Will a family member take you to the F and D poultry market?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2568&pictureid=26326


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

lg5555 said:


> Heres an idea! Provided your parents give you permission. On trash day look for a old dresser or entertainment center and make a small coop out of that. Then get a pair of pigeons and train the babies to fly around your house and become tame so they eat out of your hand. The parents will also get tamer with patience and time. This way you can enjoy having pigeons a different way. If your friends can also make a minicoop, you can have training tosses where the birds learn how to fly home. Eventually you can have a minirace from several miles away.
> 
> Will a family member take you to the F and D poultry market?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2568&pictureid=26326



Now there's an idea! Get your friends interested in pigeons and rescue several that would otherwise be killed.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Just something I'd like to point out; yes, getting a young bird from the meat market will save IT from being killed, but you are also paying the person who breeds them for meat..........sooooooo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Still worth getting them. They are going to sell them anyway. Better than catching free birds.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Still worth getting them. They are going to sell them anyway. Better than catching free birds.


A pigeon is a pigeon, whether you buy it from a pet store of a meat market, and definitely better buying than catching free birds, just saying not to have any illusions about doing it to defeat the meat market or something


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

why not buy pigeons from people instead of catching them or buying them from the meat market since that is not very welcomed by some .. I know there are breeders that will give away some pigeons, It just worth some searching and patience ..

and I think that the given Idea is brilliant..


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

hong kong pigeons said:


> I am not callous, but when I saw the sentence highlighted, I had a laughing involuntarily. I never try to imagine a picture in that a pigeon is being leashed (by a string? rope?)


I totally agree leave ferals alone they like being free. You can buy birds or even get free from people whos birds aren't feral birds. Why would you want ferals anyways? HECK WHERE YA LIVE iLL GIVE YOU A COUPLE BIRDS AND AFER BREEDING SEASON NEXT YEAR ILL HAVE ALOT.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Now there's an idea! Get your friends interested in pigeons and rescue several that would otherwise be killed.


100% agree! Why put a free pigeon into jail, for life sentence!??


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I live in floral park Long Island ny I wanted a feral because I realy like the colors of ferals and I was looking specifically for a blue checkered.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can get domesticated pigeons that are blue checks.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

the color you looking for is almost in any breed of pigeons ..


----------



## Antilogical (Jan 4, 2014)

mikis343 - If you really want a feral pigeon, check to see if there are any wildlife rehabbers or pigeon rescue groups in your area. Sometimes, pigeons that can't be released for some reason will be re-homed. Better to get one that way than to take one off the streets.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*ferals*

Mikis343 -Did you ask your family to take you, to go see the pigeons at the poultry market or the pigeon store on Grand ave in Masbeth, queens?


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a disabled (deaf) white pigeon that is someone's escaped pet (very human imprinted). She would never survive in the wild being deaf and human imprinted. However, a pigeon can be very happy living and being loved by a human, and I also take my pigeon for a walk everyday, sitting on my shoulder, wearing pigeon pants, she loves her life. We go everyday so she can visit and snack with the other pigeons while sitting in my lap to keep her well away from ferals that may have a transmittable illness. We spend a hour in the park, and she comes home and quits looking out the window and busies herself preening, then at 4:00 she flaps her wings for "love-love" time. That means she wants me to take her and scratch her neck, massage her chest and talk to her and she gives me little kisses back. Pigeons can be great pets and enjoy the attention humans give them. Do not pick on Milkis343 for loving and caring and giving a good life to his beloved pigeon. We need more caring folks who will love and care and feed and shelter these precious birds. He does not have to want to have a loft to love a pigeon. Come on.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Dogs, cats, horses, you name it, all want to be with their own KIND and yet HUMANS, out of selfishness, took the wolf, the wild horses of the plains and the small cats, such as bob-cats, etc. and YES! D O M E S T I C A T E D them. They also took the feral pigeon that lived in the rock cliffs (Selfishly) to EAT THEM AND THEIR EGGS and to use them as message bearers. We took cows, hogs, (all who WANT TO BE WITH THEIR OWN KIND, MATE, BE FREE) and we all know what we humans do to them! Get off this lovely child's case, having a pet of ANY KIND is a form of human selfishness. Personally, I find it a very sad life for dogs who can't even go out to PEE unless a human decides to take him out ON A LEASH, can't even smell the odd bush if the human is in a hurry. Cooped up in an apartment or house all day CANT BE FREE OR WITH HIS KIND OR FIND A MATE EITHER, unless us selfish dog owners decide we want a puppy around so get over it! The child loved his PET just as much as any pet owner and who out there has not learned a thing or two even while rehabbing from HARD, SAD EXPERIENCE? I know I have......


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

spiritflys said:


> Dogs, cats, horses, you name it, all want to be with their own KIND and yet HUMANS, out of selfishness, took the wolf, the wild horses of the plains and the small cats, such as bob-cats, etc. and YES! D O M E S T I C A T E D them. They also took the feral pigeon that lived in the rock cliffs (Selfishly) to EAT THEM AND THEIR EGGS and to use them as message bearers. We took cows, hogs, (all who WANT TO BE WITH THEIR OWN KIND, MATE, BE FREE) and we all know what we humans do to them! Get off this lovely child's case, having a pet of ANY KIND is a form of human selfishness. Personally, I find it a very sad life for dogs who can't even go out to PEE unless a human decides to take him out ON A LEASH, can't even smell the odd bush if the human is in a hurry. Cooped up in an apartment or house all day CANT BE FREE OR WITH HIS KIND OR FIND A MATE EITHER, unless us selfish dog owners decide we want a puppy around so get over it! The child loved his PET just as much as any pet owner and who out there has not learned a thing or two even while rehabbing from HARD, SAD EXPERIENCE? I know I have......



How have we been picking on him???

read the entire thread please. We have given SEVERAL options where he can find young pigeons. Told him several times that if he needs any info to post it here. Please don't invent antagonism where there isn't

There is a difference between giving a good life to a disabled bird and taking a bird from the wild without cause. In my country that would be ILLEGAL. 

You can read my past replies and note that I said SPECIFICALLY that harnesses are a very useful tool for birds that otherwise cannot enjoy a normal freedom. But are not for all birds.

Members here have been I think very supportive in indicating alternate routes where he can get a blue check pigeon without robbing a feral nest.

And for the record, no one ever said its ok with dogs but not with pigeons. imo it is NOT ok to coop your dog up with no freedom because you are in a hurry. And people who get a dog because their child wants a puppy (without doing proper research on their care - or without caring enough to provide it) are IRRESPONSIBLE and shouldn't own a dog. - who not only need pee breaks, but physical and mental excersise, and socialization with their own kind.

Pigeons are FLOCK animals. They will NOT be happy alone. Your hen bonded with you like a mate. Congratulations to you both. If it was male it would likely be humping your head. Many lone pigeons do so out of desperation and lack of pigeon company. Hence the advice given that when the pigeon matures he can get lonely and need a companion. Not all pigeons get by with JUST human company.

This child loved his pet - did I ever dispute that? No. But this child is also not experienced with pigeons - which caused the death of his previous one. 

So yes, I wanted to make sure he knew what was needed and that pigeons are not living toys or novelties. I confronted him, and he replied he had lots of experience helping and rehabilitating animals. So I am satisfied he can take care of a pigeon with a bit of advice.

Just like I would tell a person who tells me their puppy just died where can they get another one - wait, what? Why did it die? Do you know what you did wrong? Are you willing to change it?

And if they weren;t I would tell them NOT TO get a puppy.

So PLEASE do NOT create antagonism and arguments where they DO NOT exist. No one is BULLYING him we are making sure to safeguard the lives of the pigeons he will be taking in.

If you are more concerned with his feelings than making sure he is prepared to take care of this living breathing creature that is your problem, not mine and not his.

Maybe this came out a little longer and harder than it needed to but I won't take it back because I mean everyword of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spiritflys said:


> Dogs, cats, horses, you name it, all want to be with their own KIND and yet HUMANS, out of selfishness, took the wolf, the wild horses of the plains and the small cats, such as bob-cats, etc. and YES! D O M E S T I C A T E D them. They also took the feral pigeon that lived in the rock cliffs (Selfishly) to EAT THEM AND THEIR EGGS and to use them as message bearers. We took cows, hogs, (all who WANT TO BE WITH THEIR OWN KIND, MATE, BE FREE) and we all know what we humans do to them! Get off this lovely child's case, having a pet of ANY KIND is a form of human selfishness. Personally, I find it a very sad life for dogs who can't even go out to PEE unless a human decides to take him out ON A LEASH, can't even smell the odd bush if the human is in a hurry. Cooped up in an apartment or house all day CANT BE FREE OR WITH HIS KIND OR FIND A MATE EITHER, unless us selfish dog owners decide we want a puppy around so get over it! The child loved his PET just as much as any pet owner and who out there has not learned a thing or two even while rehabbing from HARD, SAD EXPERIENCE? I know I have......



I have no idea where your opinion came from. I don't think you have any idea of what you are talking about. Believe me, many dogs and cats do get out and find mates. That is why hundreds are killed every day in shelters. Too many out there for the amount of adoptive homes. 

No idea why you think we are picking on him. We are trying to encourage him to get a bird that would be otherwise eaten, or one that is domestic and in need of a home. Rather than taking away the rights of a free feral pigeon, who should have the right to do all those things you have just gone on and on about. Before coming in and jumping all over us, and telling us we are wrong, maybe you should first read the entire thread, so you know what is going on. You could have saved yourself a lot of typing for nothing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> How have we been picking on him???
> 
> *
> Pigeons are FLOCK animals. They will NOT be happy alone. Your hen bonded with you like a mate. Congratulations to you both. If it was male it would likely be humping your head. Many lone pigeons do so out of desperation and lack of pigeon company. Hence the advice given that when the pigeon matures he can get lonely and need a companion. Not all pigeons get by with JUST human company.
> ...


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

spiritflys It just seems anecdotal what you stated, I think you're offending every single member of this forum by calling us "selfish" that took away pigeon's freedom to eat them and their eggs .. and the wild pigeon wasn't used directly for bearing messages ..


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Lisa, you read the posts YOURSELF. When others start to INSINUATE that just because pigeon pants and a leash were used on this feral and that the feral and the owner both enjoyed going for walks and people enjoyed seeing them together indicates that this meant the owner had the pigeon for selfish reasons and gave no consideration for the care and welfare of the pigeon, and did this for the ATTENTION he/she got from possessing it strikes me, and I am sure many readers as accusing him/her of being someone who had ULTERIOR, SELFISH motives and should not get a pigeon, should AVOID getting another pigeon and should SWITCH to getting a cat or dog is just plain accusatory, excuse me. Even though the pigeon had a sad end by a mistake it is pretty unsympathetic to come out and say these things and to indicate that the owner did not care about the pigeon, did not really love it or give it good care up until the sad, unfortunate end of the pigeon. Who are we to assume that a lesson was not learned and the heart broken of this child and that he or she is very much sorry they did not think things out and will be more careful next time? This is called: EMPATHY......


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Mikis343 I agree with you and am on your side, it is not I suggesting that you may be thinking of getting a feral squab out of a nest, several others are suggesting this, however and may have gotten that impression because you mentioned that you wanted a feral squab and had been "checking the neighbourhood but were unable to find one." You may well have meant you were checking with friends who have taken in farels and you were trying to find out if they had one squab, proper colouring, that you could have, love. And the suggestions are good that if you want a new pigeon, you must be willing to put in the time, expense and care needed for it as it can live for over 20 years with proper care. I am sure you will do that. You are just learning what it takes and I am of the mind that it may be very therapeutic for you to get another pigeon, preferably one that is disabled or going to be used for meat, and give it all the t.l.c. you can, and you will feel much better about the unfortunate demise your your last one. All the best to you, Mikis 343!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

The deleted posts were becoming very rude, argumentative, and really were not helpful to the OP. If it continues, I will be forced to close this thread. Let's get back to helping the OP.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Since I agree with Almondman I have went ahead and deleted my last to replies myself since they had nothing to do with the original topic.

one thing I'd like to say to Mikis since it was part of a message that was deleted:

From my part at least I can assure you there was no intention or feelings of bullying, and I encourage you to take all the constructive advice you have been given and decide what best works for you.

I will restate my experience that nothing we plan goes quite as we want it, and sometimes it seems that the harder we try the more stressed out we get.
So do not worry if it seems the bird you are looking for is nowhere to be found, and don't wear yourself out trying to find it now at all costs.

Keep your eyes and ears open, keep watch/open contact with the places people have suggested you might find the bird from. You will cross paths with the right bird in time.

Good luck


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

I apologize for any misunderstanding. And thank you, Almondman for doing the right thing. From now on it's bird-talk only.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mikis343 said:


> My first pigeon recently passed away. It is very sad, and I miss her very much! I really want another pigeon. She was a feral pigeon, that fell out of her nest. I really can't imagine having a different pigeon but she is gone now and a different pigeon is the only other option. I don't really like the fancy breeds. I would want one that looked exactly like her. She was a dark checkered. I realy love the dark checkered a and out of all the other feral variations and would realy prefer a dark checkered. I have been looking around my neighborhood for another baby feral pigeon squab but I have been having trouble finding any. I have called up like 10 exterminators and wildlife removal services asking if they had any feral pigeon squabs that they removed and were looking to get rid of and they all treated me like I was crazy asking for a pigeon and rudely said no every time. Does anyone know where or how I can get a feral pigeon with the wild feral pigeon preferably a dark checkered. And I am not looking for an untame bird that is terrified of people and has barely had any contact with humans. I am looking for a tame pet pigeon that can be kept indoors.


I would get in touch with a rehabber in your state, Im sure they would be more than happy to hand over an older squab youngster for you to finish and make a pet of. pigeons are not protected species or native so this can be done. in spring and summer put your name out there to the rehabbbers that get calls and also the humane society and wildlife departmet also..sometimes they get calls. also if you go in a city and ask around for who feeds pigeons most times they try to help young birds in trouble but don't have the money or means to take them to a vet and pay a bill..so they may need to place something found as well. good luck. 

if you can't find a feral a purbreed pigeon can be found sometimes too they act just the same as any pigeon, feral or not.. craiglist may have some listing under farm section and type in pigeons.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Mickaboo, a bird rescue ships birds( pigeons).


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I realy need help this is urgent! As I said earlier I like to go check out the feral roosts in my town and me and my friends were doing so today and he spotted a pigeon with a very bad wound. We got a large fishing net and chased it around trying to catch it until it got tired and landed and let us pick it up. We took it home and gave it a bath. It has a huge gash in its chest! It is raw and exposed! It looks a couple of days old cause it's not bleeding. I guess he was attacked by a raccoon or cat or something. He seems fine other than that he is very docile and will let us handle him he also has been eating and drinking. But we realy need help with the wound! Also his foot has a deep cut on it. It's a scab but he has trouble walking! He walks with one foot normal and the one with the scab he clenches the toes in when he walks! Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there a vet you can go to near by?? It sounds pretty serious and might need surgery

The wound will defenitely need disinfecting and antibiotics but I have no experience with wounds like that  so I cannot help you with specifics. Flagyl is safe for pigeons but I do not know if it is the recommended antibiotic for this kind of thing 

I hope someone else reads and responds soon!

Meanwhile make sure you have the basics covered, keep him warm and hydrated. Also make sure he dried properly from the bath (don't know how long ago that was) so he doesn't remain cold or damp.

It might help to list any medication you have on hand so that someone who knows more can better direct you. If you have probiotics for birds i would add them to the water to help his system out a bit.

Good luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mikis343 said:


> I realy need help this is urgent! As I said earlier I like to go check out the feral roosts in my town and me and my friends were doing so today and he spotted a pigeon with a very bad wound. We got a large fishing net and chased it around trying to catch it until it got tired and landed and let us pick it up. We took it home and gave it a bath. It has a huge gash in its chest! It is raw and exposed! It looks a couple of days old cause it's not bleeding. I guess he was attacked by a raccoon or cat or something. He seems fine other than that he is very docile and will let us handle him he also has been eating and drinking. But we realy need help with the wound! Also his foot has a deep cut on it. It's a scab but he has trouble walking! He walks with one foot normal and the one with the scab he clenches the toes in when he walks! Please help!!!!!!!


you need to open a new thread under sick and injured. giving him a name and acting as if he is your pet then take him to the vet and then pay the bill will get him treatment. just be wise that most vets do not treat pigeons that are not pets but are living wild. you will have to call around. get your parents to help.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*wound*

Apply neosporin to the wound everyday. Hopefully it will heal. Youtube has videos on treating wounds in pigeons. Also look for embedded string in foot.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have ZEE antibiotic ointment is this safe for the pigeon?


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*antibotic ointment*

This website states its comparable to neosporin. http://www.zeemedical.com/us/1_05-topicals-antiseptics/1801.html

see this video. the second and third show how pigeons are resiliant

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Chmhq3xAeiM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Chmhq3xAeiM

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_0l5OBceV_Q

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Puw70BEupgc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Puw70BEupgc


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Good luck*

I Hope your wounded pigeon does well. Keep him in a crate/cage so it will be safe until it heals. Also, you dont want parents to complain about droppings. Then you can keep him outside with a mate. Its fun watching pigeons raise babies. Can you post a picture of him.


----------

